# Unicornuate Uterus Forum Newbie



## Skibi (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

I have been diagnosed with a Unicornuate uterus and have been trying for a second child for a year. We got pregnant with our first child Mathilde in the first month of trying and she went 2 weeks over full term - so we were surprised to find out at her emergency c section that i have this condition. The consultant explained that we might have problems conceiving with the next child and also that the miscarriage rates were high. I guess our heads were in the sand as we didn't start trying for a 2nd till Mathilde was 2 and now a year down the line we have come to realise that we are not having the same luck as we did first time.

i am now thinking about what types of treatment we could entertain to help things along. i have been told by the NHS consultant that drugs to increase egg production are out of the question as i am at high risk should twins occur. Is there anyone else with this condition that could pass any advice - especially those that are/have experienced secondary infertility. i am 37 years old, healthy and normal BMI.


----------



## MrsHopeful (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Skibi, I can't help you out I'm afraid but just wanted to say 'hi' cos I've been diagnosed with a unicornuate uterus too. My DH and I have been ttc for two and a half years now with no success and I only found out in June this year. I haven't managed to speak with anyone in the same condition!

Have you had your kidneys scanned? I had mine done a week last Friday and I only have one kidney too. The other is missing from the same side that my fallopian tube and ovary are missing. 

Would be lovely to stay in touch with someone who understands this rare condition!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to both of you 

I'm sorry to hear you're both having problems conceiving, although you're obviously both at different stages. Whilst I don't have a unicornuate uterus, I do have a septate/bicornuate uterus.

I actually replied to someone else a few weeks ago asking the same question about unicornuate uterus so maybe have a read of that thread...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206396.0

Also, if you use the search tool you will find lots of other threads discussing unicornuate/bicornuate/septate uteruses. 

Maybe you'd both like to post a bit more about yourselves on the Introductions board where you can meet other new members, get info on how to navigate the forum and also moderators will be able to give you other helpful pointers...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck to you both  
Natasha


----------

